# I can't remember how to....



## ShutterBug4_4 (Oct 1, 2004)

use the different contrast filters when printing my b&w's.  I'm using Ilford multigrade IV RC paper.  Is #2 normal contrast??  Or is #3 normal?  I haven't printed since last year....and last night was my first time back in the lab.  So which number filter would I use if I wanted just a little more contrast than normal? :scratch:


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 1, 2004)

#2 or #2.5 is usually recommended as a starting point.  Going higher raises contrast.  Going lower reduces contrast.


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Matt!!


----------

